# Suddenly Scared (1 yr old)!



## mlavigne (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Vader is over a year old now and suddenly (past week) he has become terrified of random things. 
It started when i was doing some pluming work and the sawzall made a racket (vibrating the pipes) when he was right below it downstairs...
Then yesterday he became terrified of ceiling fans (they are in almost every room and have been longer than he has). Finally, today we went out to play fetch and he heard a big truck in the distance (~1/2 mile on the main road) making a racket going around the turns (the compressive breaking noise, low pitch) and ran back to the door shaking, tail between his legs.

He has been gun conditioned and normally couldn't care less about loud noises, especially when outside.

I tried to work on some commands to take is mind off the noise, but he just shuts down.

Is there anything I can do to diffuse his anxiety? I dont hunt him yet, but plan on it in the future and dont want this trickling over to gunfire.

BTW, he is 13 months old and still intact.

Thanks in advance,
Michael & Vader.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Most likely the second fear period

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I've had a couple of dog breeds in my years and Vizsa's are definitely the most fearful. 

Our Sadie went through a short period where she was fearful of odd things and I believe she was 10-14 months old at the time. 

For example, I blew across a beer bottle to make it whistle and it took her about 3 months before she'd even come into a room where there was one present (we don't drink much but when we do we like to have it out of a bottle). To help her we just poured it into a glass and drank it that way. Eventually the fear just disappeared. It took a couple of month's though. In fact, this weekend she tried to lick one! 

Perhaps you could try treats as a distraction to fearful situations. Some people swear by those constriction vests that make them feel more comfortable. I use a version of that when we do the dogs nails. I hold a dog good and tight/snuggly around the chest & waist and then my husband cuts their nails. No fear anymore because they feel secure.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

As an ongoing battle to get my "fearful" female Vizsla desensitized, we have done hundreds of miles of downtown walks over the last few years. I make it a habit to always stopping at places where they could get treats handed to them by strangers or a good quick meal. 

Trucks, trains, sirens, horns, and all the city noises. When we started out Chloe's tail would curl under often. Now very seldom do these sounds bother her.

But no shot gun for her. No fireworks for her. No hang gliders or kites that can dive down. No lightning or thunder. She is sound sensitive and that just will not change. We own a "thundershirt" for those times.

Positive reinforcement to ALL sounds with lots of treats. Be very careful at this stage and keep the shotgun locked away until this passes and you are sure it has passed. Once gun shy then it is VERY tough to change.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## mlavigne (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I might have to break out the adaptil again (worked wonders when Vader was a pup).

Good to know this isn't uncommon.

-Michael & Vader


----------



## OpalsMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi michael and vader. Hope he's doing better. Any tricks or advice that seems to work? My girl is suddenly scared of stuff in our living room- the fan, the tv, & even the birds. It started just last wednesday and has progressed very quickly. She doesn't even want to be eat or play. And tries to hide in the closet. I've never experienced anything like this before!


----------

